# Advice for new android owners



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

I work for a premium retailer for Verizon and have for a few years. There are so many different types of Android phones out now and people are always wondering which one is "the best" one. I love my t'bolt and anything HTC. But no matter which one I sell I want the customer to have the best experiance they can.

First, is it really better for the battery to use wifi over 4g? What about over 3g? I have personally never tried this... But if out works I want my customers to know. I was always under the impression that wifi drained your battery more.

Sent from my T'bolt using Tapatalk


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

Wifi drains less battery. But always smart to disconnect wifi when not using it. My bro is on tbolt and he always uses wifi at home. Have N network at home. Alot faster downloads. Personally i would root my phone but say that to a customer. Good luck with business.


----------



## skiwong20 (Sep 3, 2011)

***dont say that to customers** i meant to say. Lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 6, 2011)

skiwong20 said:


> Wifi drains less battery. But always smart to disconnect wifi when not using it. My bro is on tbolt and he always uses wifi at home. Have N network at home. Alot faster downloads. Personally i would root my phone but say that to a customer. Good luck with business.


I agree with skiwong20 about wifi draining less battery. Like him, I also have a Wireless N network at home. I also keep my phone connected to wifi the entire time I'm on campus since their wireless network reaches everywhere. I've noticed significantly higher battery drain when using 3g instead of wifi. I'm assuming the same is for LTE as well. By the way, I'm on a Droid X.


----------



## andrew.wood1115 (Aug 30, 2011)

I tried it all day today...since 7 am this morning through now I still have 37% left. Thats awesome.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Nemosfate (Sep 8, 2011)

Allot of it will be personal preference as to the best phone for your customer, like many of us here want root and customization but to the average consumer could care less.
Do to then it would be what each one thinks looks best and runs best for their needs.
Kinda like you and htc, I've had allot of motorola phones and have such with them.


----------

